# The Bald Truth Radio Show > The Bald Truth: Show Archives >  MatriStem® Micro Matrix - Hair Loss Breakthrough or Hair Loss Hype? Updated Commentar

## tbtadmin

On January 6, 2010 The Bald Truth reported on what appears to be an exciting scientific breakthrough in the fight against hair loss, and the response to our interview with IAHRS hair transplant surgeon and researcher, Dr. Jerry Cooley, has been overwhelming. We’ve received correspondence from around the world from desperate hair loss sufferers in [...]

More...

----------

